

Pioneer Hackathon with Sarah Austin - GCFOX
http://pop17.com/join-sarah-austin-at-appradio-hackathon-presented-by-pioneer-electronics/#.UImsVWl24Ts
The first ever AppRadio Hackathon is in Las Vegas at the 2012 Specialty Equipment Manufactures Association (SEMA) Show. The Hackathon is presented by Pioneer Electronics from October 30th to November 2nd. Over $50,000 in Cash and Prizes for First, second and third place winners will be awarded in three app categories, Voice Interface SNS application, Location Based Services application, and SEMA Member automotive accessory application and Sarah Austin will be there to present.
======
GCFOX
Sign up. It's a little empty right now. There is a good chance you can get
your hotel, food, and entry for 100% free. That excludes travel though.

